# Wish lists



## Arden (Dec 16, 2003)

Stick 'em here.


----------



## MikeXpop (Dec 16, 2003)

The Clash (US release) - The Clash
Sandinista! - The Clash
The Wall - Pink Floyd
Meddle - Pink Floyd
The White Album - The Beatles
Abbey Road - The Beatles

And of course, I'd like these all to be vinyl


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 17, 2003)

Health...
Love...
Peace...
And of course... Money for all people!


----------



## pds (Dec 17, 2003)

So Santa, 

Are you buying?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 17, 2003)

a better balance between liberty and order.


----------



## diablojota (Dec 17, 2003)

To be with my girl.  

Wait, I will be.  Going home for the holidays and will be getting engaged to her!  I am so excited!!!

That is my wish list.  She's moving back to Germany with me, also.


----------



## quiksan (Dec 17, 2003)

20" iMac (for the wife)
2ghz G5 w/ 8gb ram and dual 23" cinema displays (for me of course!)

oh, I mean, world peace and food and money for everyone!  
lol

EDIT:  I'm not making fun of the other posts here - just laughing at myself.


----------



## ora (Dec 17, 2003)

hmmn

[hippymode] peace and love for all [/hippymode]
My broadband to be connected so that it can ditch this useless bt narrowband account.
Some intelligent female company: come on you uk ladies- you're killing me here....
Someone to remember that Bush wasn't legally elected- don' let the man have a second term just cos he found an old guy hiding in a hole in the ground under a mud shack.
Panther- can't justify buying it for myself when i have so many presents to buy


Will try to get more positive- but has been a tough week or two.

Oh and obviously wouldn't complain if a duel 2ghz G5 appeared in my house on xmas day!!!!


----------



## mdnky (Dec 17, 2003)

? Volvo S60R, 6pd man, blk ext, blk/blu int
? DP 2ghz G5, 8gb ram, 2x250hd, 9800Pro, Dual 23" HD Displays.
? Canon EOS 1DS Digital SLR Camera (11.1 megapixel!)
? Xerox/Textronix Phaser 7300 Color LED Printer
? Texas Bikini Team
? Etc...Etc...Etc...

What?  I've been really good this year...I swear!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 17, 2003)

A FireWire scanner would be nice.


----------



## mr. k (Dec 17, 2003)

12" powerbook - 20" cinema - dual 2.0ghz G5 - 10 billion dollar shopping spree at the apple store!


----------



## Trillian (Dec 17, 2003)

ipod
AlienWare (with gentoo , oh course.)
g5-2 ghz dual
panther
dreamwaver
redvsblue dvd


----------



## UNIX X11 (Dec 17, 2003)

to get rid of comcast... grr... stupid comcast.


----------



## Pengu (Dec 17, 2003)

THIS
http://www.carsales.com.au/pls/carsales/!cs_content.dealer_vehicle?vehicle_id=1564373&current_rec=1&total_rec=1&sort_type=1&make_id=6&model_id=2675&search_distance=50


----------



## Pengu (Dec 17, 2003)

Ok, that turned out kidna crappy..

AU TE50


----------



## Arden (Dec 21, 2003)

Pengu:  Cute...

I just want a Panther that works correctly.  And a du*a*l G5...


----------



## chevy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pengu said:
			
		

> THIS
> http://www.carsales.com.au/pls/carsales/!cs_content.dealer_vehicle?vehicle_id=1564373&current_rec=1&total_rec=1&sort_type=1&make_id=6&model_id=2675&search_distance=50




Looks like a supermarket caddie with its bar at the back to push it....


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Black


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 21, 2003)

mr. k said:
			
		

> 12" powerbook - 20" cinema - dual 2.0ghz G5 - 10 billion dollar shopping spree at the apple store!


Funny!

For a mere $1.715 billion you can buy the entire company!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 21, 2003)

http://sergio.nzdigital.com/wishlist.php


It's always changing as I think of more stuff.


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 21, 2003)

Pengu said:
			
		

> THIS
> AU TE50...


GM is finally getting smart...

They've admited they can't build the cars people want, so now they are simply swiping the good work that their Austrailan Holden unit is building.

The   Holden Monaro  is coming to the USA as a Pontiac GTO


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2003)

I had been looking for a new sporty coat for winter for some years .. I finally got one. Hm.. so I think I now neeed to compile more stuff to my amazon wishlist for xmas (or non). I figured out amazon has clothes too, so maybe i'll find some pants etc too.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 22, 2003)

TommyWillB said:
			
		

> GM is finally getting smart...
> 
> They've admited they can't build the cars people want, so now they are simply swiping the good work that their Austrailan Holden unit is building.
> 
> The   Holden Monaro  is coming to the USA as a Pontiac GTO



Heard about this a while ago, glad to see it but I'm done with American cars.  Out of all the ones I've had, the two Volvos were the best.  I'll stick with my wish for the s60r...it would runs circles around the GTO anyways <BG> and would give my boss's M3 an even run.  If it snows or rains, then I'm sure I could beat him.


----------



## Arden (Dec 22, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> I had been looking for a new sporty coat for winter for some years .. I finally got one. Hm.. so I think I now neeed to compile more stuff to my amazon wishlist for xmas (or non). I figured out amazon has clothes too, so maybe i'll find some pants etc too.


 You can't try clothes out on Amazon, though... what if something doesn't fit?

Anywho, I got my wish... after backing up and wiping out my hard drive.  I want an OS that I can just install perfectly, without having to fiddle with anything.  After I've hacked the previous OS into submission.

And I wan' a pony...


----------



## Pengu (Dec 22, 2003)

You guys do know that isn't a Holden/GM right?

As for "American Cars". That car was designed and built in australia, and the engine (5-litre Windsor) was stripped down, bored out to 5.6 Litres, and rebuilt by hand, by individually, in australia by Tickford engineers.

As for the beloved Monaro/ GTO, it is nothing but a commodore with two doors missing.

(I understand) Ford has a reputation in the US for crappy cars. Over here, the people who specifically say they're crap will say (and i quote):
"Fords are crap!"
"Why, what's so crap?"
"They're just crap man. It's a ford"

Rinse and repeat.

While there are some "ford people" like that, holdens actually are crappier. Interiors are just stuck in their, with no tought given to design, the handling and feel of even a brand new commodore (the only car they actually build here) is shoddy as best. They claim their "new" Gen ||| is really hi-tech, but it's just an old chevy 350CI, but made from alloy, not iron. ooh wow. even their V6 is extremely low-tech.

It seems quite easy to me, to compare holden to microsoft/intel.

they both make an extremely "popular" product, that is in fact quite crappy. The rest of the world can see how crappy it is, but no one will tell Joe Blow his beloved (Car/PC) is crappy.
They both flog off old(and/or someone elses) technology as "brand new", and use liters/ci/mhz to get any sort of performance, not technology. (the new ford v8 suffers from this a bit, too, but it's DOHC at least, and could go to Quad-Cam without problems i'd imagine..)

Hope i didn't upset anyone


----------



## Mat (Dec 22, 2003)

~ Red Hot Chili Peppers concert for my buddies and I
~ An Adamantium skeletal system
~ G5
~ Broadband
~ Heidi Klum
~ Mini Cooper
~ A Vespa


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 23, 2003)

I really want External 40gig HD for my music. I only have 20 gigs of music right now, but it's growing all the time.

My all-time favorite gift is money. Some people think it's thoughtless, but I love it.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 24, 2003)

Pengu said:
			
		

> You guys do know that isn't a Holden/GM right?
> 
> As for "American Cars". That car was designed and built in australia, and the engine (5-litre Windsor) was stripped down, bored out to 5.6 Litres, and rebuilt by hand, by individually, in australia by Tickford engineers.



The 04 Pontiac GTO is a rebadged Holden Monaro with the LS1 5.7l V8 from the Camaro/Corvette.  It's most definitely a GM. 

http://www.gmfleet.com/us/about/news/articles/110303_development.html




			
				Pengu said:
			
		

> They claim their "new" Gen ||| is really hi-tech, but it's just an old chevy 350CI, but made from alloy, not iron. ooh wow. even their V6 is extremely low-tech.



Take a look at the power rating, more speciffically the tourque curve.  It's not a good old 350 by any means.  The LS1 series engine is actually on of the bes you can buy in terms of performance to value, and how long it'll last.  Simple is still better, and the more "technology" you put into something the greater the chance of it breaking.  That's why BMW's cost five arms and 3 legs to get simple things fixed...

I've driven many 350 powered vehicles, from Chevy trucks (70's, 80's, and 90's models) to fullsize vans and even cars (95 Impalla SS LT1, Camaros with LT1, LS1; and Vettes with the LT1, LS1, LT4, LS4, and the bada$$ LS6 [Z06 model Vette])

There is a world of difference, you can tell just from the response of the engine.  On paper the stats tell the whole tale.

My parents have a 88 Chevy 1/2 ton with a 305 (175hp, 255 ft.lbs. torque) and a 91 GMC Van with the 350 (205hp, 285 ft.lbs. torque).  My 98 Blazer is a 4.3l V6, a 262.  It puts out 200hp and 255 ft.lbs torque.  All the 4.3 is is a 5.7 V8 block missing two cylinders.  It's based on the same technology in the rest of the Vortec engines, gen II.  The 98 5.7 truck engine was 260hp, 320 ft.lbs. tourque.


----------



## Pengu (Dec 24, 2003)

OK. When I said, "you know that isn't a GM right, I meant, the car I posted.

As for:


> The LS1 series engine is actually on of the bes you can buy in terms of performance to value



The same could be said for Intel/AMD computers. they give the best "bang-for-buck". Doesn't mean we're all using them. A BMW does cost more to fix, yes. It is also a much nicer drive, and breaks less often.

Simple is only better when you don't understand something.


----------



## Pengu (Dec 24, 2003)

On another note. speaking of "performance". GM is one of the few big car companies who DON'T have a team in Formula One, arguably the most competitive competition in the world. I wonder why. Oh, i know why. They don't just increase the engine size to increase performance. when you're limited to 3 liters, you HAVE to use technology, thus improving the engines used in EVERYDAY cars.. I guess that's not simple enough for GM.


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 28, 2003)

Pengu said:
			
		

> You guys do know that isn't a Holden/GM right?



My understanding is that GM simply borrowed all of the basic ideas from their Holden division. (I did not mean to imply it was simply a Holden re-badging.) 

They say it is being build in Australia, and not here in the US. 

It _will_ be build and branded as a Pontiac, so how can you not call it a GM?

Edit: OOPS! ... Must learn to read all of thread before responding...


----------



## Pengu (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm so glad when people mis-read the same thing others mis-read 

It may seem all fancy and luxurious because its imported, but over here, to those of us with some sort of intelligence, a monaro is just a sh!tty commodore with two doors welded shut.

And actually, yes the "Pontiac" you are all drooling over, is in fact a right-hand-drive monaro with a different badge, and different front bumper. Oh. and i think the fuel tank is (whose crazy idea was this??) vertical behind the back seat, rather than in the floor of the boot/trunk.


----------



## Arden (Dec 29, 2003)

I wouldn't mind a new car for my birthday in March... either a new Camry, Solara or Celica will do, as long as it has a stick shift.

Anybody got 20 G's they can give me?  Anyone?  *Sound of crickets chirping*


----------



## Sogni (Dec 29, 2003)

*Happy with his old cars and Motorbike, and none of them costed more than 3Gs (the bike being the most expencive, the two cars where $400 and under)*


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 31, 2003)

Okay... So who's wishes CAME TRUE for the holiday?


----------



## mdnky (Jan 1, 2004)

Wished for a DP G5, got a G3 iBook...how did that happen?  Oh well it'll hold me over for awhile I guess.


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2004)

Psh... Santa Claus definitely doesn't have _my_ number.

Oh wait, I'm Jewish... but either way, I didn't get the stuff I was wishing for.  Figures, it's all really expensive.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 2, 2004)

LOL
I didn't get anything on my wishlist either. Mostly my friends and family don't frequent (or even know about?) my website! Doh! 

Other cool things happened tho, and I'm happy. All that really matters!


----------



## aicul (Oct 20, 2004)

A Mac OSX Terminal application with all unix commands included in the OSX application interface help.


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 7, 2004)

aicul said:
			
		

> A Mac OSX Terminal application with all unix commands included in the OSX application interface help.


here are 1147 of them


----------



## aicul (Dec 9, 2004)

All 1147 of them. But my wish List did mention 





> included in the OSX application interface help.



This means that the description of the purpose and the method to use each command should also also be listed.


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 12, 2004)

Like in the man pages?


----------



## aicul (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes, like the MAN pages. I mean a simple reference manual that states the instruction, the parameters and gives an example.

The type of manual a non UNIX - but IT litterate - user can use because he has decided to buy a MAC and needs to do some unix to keep the system smooth and operational.

The problem with man is that it is incomplete (as provided by OSX), does not have a real search/find feature and uses a window scrolling feature that is now frequently quoted in IT history books.


----------

